
Deeplearn.js (Google) – Harness the Power of Machine Learning in Your Browser - yairhaimo
https://research.googleblog.com/2017/08/harness-power-of-machine-learning-in.html
======
wdroz
"This device is not yet supported"

more like Deeplearn_chrome_only.js

